# question about teaching how to crawl



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

My GSD is 6 years old and I want to teach him to crawl. I have been trying by putting him on down and then enticing him with a treat, with the idea to reward him if he moves even a paw. However, he doesn't ever move a paw, just stretches his neck as far as he can, and then, since he doesn't get the treat, just looks at it quizzically, or he just gets up to get it.
I'm not sure exactly how to go about this, could anyone give me some tips. 
I give him his favorite treats, dehydrated duck fillet pieces, so he is plenty motivated.

The other question is: once he'll have it down, can I use his jumping obstacles as an obstacle to crawl under or would that be too confusing?

Thanks for any advice/tips.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is how I taught Willow how to crawl. I started by putting her in a down and crouching down beside her (not in front). Then I held the treat down between her paws and then when she reached for it I moved it forward so she had to scoot forward to get it. Once she started catching on I moved a few inches in front of her, then I started standing up a few inches in front of her and gradually increased my distance as she improved. At the times she would stand up I just put her back in the down and decreased my distance. I am not sure about her crawling under objects as we haven't done that. 

Here is a real basic video that I only made to show a coworker that wanted to see her crawl. We were still working on the trick at this time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------

